# Wala



## Inglip

Where does 'Wala' come in a sentence?

Does it modify the object there is none of, or the person or item that has none of the object. My book doesn't have much about it, it basically just says it means the opposite of mayroon.

Walang kotse ako gabi, kaya hindi ako pupunta sa bahay mo. 

Walang ako ang kotse gabi, kaya hindi ako pupunta sa bahay mo. 

We had no car last night, so I can not come to your home.


----------



## niernier

It modifies the person that has none of the object. It's just the same with mayroon.

*Wala akong kotse kagabi, kaya hindi ako nakapunta sa bahay mo.*

*Mayroon akong trabaho kagabi, kaya hindi ako nakapunta sa bahay mo.
*
side note: hindi nakapunta means "was not able to come"
kagabi means "last night"


----------



## Inglip

Thanks man 

I did mean tonight though lol, woops. 

I thought it was makakapupunta - But I didn't have my book with me. 

Thanks


----------



## niernier

Yes, you are right on that one. If it's _tonight_, then you will be using makakapunta.

*Wala akong kotse ngayong gabi, kaya hindi ako makakapunta sa bahay mo.*

You can use pupunta, but it sounds like you're making up an excuse and it's not your intention to come.


----------



## Inglip

Ok, thank you


----------



## mataripis

"Wala" could be "none" or " don't have" or "lacking".  1.) i (dont) have car yesterday, the reason i did not arrived.  = wala akong kotse kahapon, siyang dahilan ng hindi ko pagdating. 2.)None of the answers are correct.= wala sa mga kasagutan ay wasto/tama.  3.)what is lacking in this method is the strategy.= Ang wala sa kaparaanang ito ay ang uwido.(a southern tagalog word)


----------

